# My 864TRV



## Brian VT (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been very happy with this unit. This is it's 3rd year of service. It will heat the 18x30 cathedral-ceiling room to where skivies are optional. lol
My only gripe is that my vinyl siding is smoked a bit. The air must need adjusting. The flame, "logs", and "coals" look great though. It sat with a cement board face for over 2 years, with the rest of the addition complete, until I finally got off my arse and made the wood mantle just before this past Thanksgiving.
The slab is bluestone. The rest is slate tile. The hammered face my wife chose cost almost as much as the fireplace !
It's all nice, but I like my new (to me) wood stove better.  :coolsmile: I kinda wish I had one in this room.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 10, 2008)

NIce job! Looks great! 
Southern VT, you burning LP? 
Damn air shutters...amazing how a small adjustment can make so much soot, huh?


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 10, 2008)

Yah, no NG in this little town.
Which way do I go with the shutter(s) ? Less air or more ? It's a pita to get to the rear one but I think that's the culprit.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 10, 2008)

Check your logs and burner for soot spots first. If a log is out of place a little it can make soot. I know with LP normally more air would equal less soot. Some of the units we sell the air shutter gets set fully open for LP.


----------



## stovetechri (Dec 10, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll mess with it after I get my wood put up for next year.


----------

